# Oh dear - IVF CD delivered with baby shopping catalogue!!!



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

My DH kindly ordered me a CD for help with relaxation/self hypnosis/positive imaging during the whole IVF rollercoaster ride.

He paid extra to have it sent by 'next day delivery'.  It was not delivered to us but was instead signed for by the security guard at our block (with no card being put in our letterbox).

Needless to say, I have only just picked it up this afternoon (some 2 and a half weeks since it was ordered) and I open it to find it wrapped in a catalogue for maternity wear/baby products!!!

I'm lolling at it today because I can't believe the stupidity of whoever sent it - but yesterday it probably would have made me burst out crying!  Honestly - what were they thinking?


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

MandyPandy, no other word to say that stupid!!!! Hope it has not made you feel low. xx


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

Hi Coweyes!  I remember you from last year.  I note from your sig that life hasn't been too kind to you.    I hope that when you next try again, it will be your turn.

Surprisingly, it hasn't made me feel low.  Just makes me marvel at how people perceive IVF.


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Yer i recognised you to.  Yer not been an easy year but just in the process of changing clinics and then we will be ready for another go.  Really glad that i have had a break from it all though.  


I also see from your signature that your about to have another go, good luck i hope you get the news that you have worked so hard to get.  What clinic are you at?


xx


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

coweyes said:


> Yer i recognised you to. Yer not been an easy year but just in the process of changing clinics and then we will be ready for another go. Really glad that i have had a break from it all though.
> 
> I also see from your signature that your about to have another go, good luck i hope you get the news that you have worked so hard to get. What clinic are you at?
> 
> xx


Yep - in the middle of treatment now. SP this time because my AMH has dropped to an all time low.

I'm in London at The Bridge. What about you?


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

In the process of moving from BCRM to The Lister, feel pretty exited about the move.  New start and hopefully new hope.  Good luck for your treatment. xx


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

coweyes said:


> In the process of moving from BCRM to The Lister, feel pretty exited about the move. New start and hopefully new hope. Good luck for your treatment. xx


If this cycle doesn't work for us, we'll be moving to The Lister as well. I've read such good things about them. Best of luck to you too. I hope to see you soon with a BFP in your signature. xxx


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

MandyPandy same to you to. xxxxsxxx


----------

